# Considering a P06



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend recently purchased a P01. I really like the rubber grips and the way the gun feels...it shoots great, too. I already have a 9 (HK P30) and would like to pick up a .40. Does anyone know much about the P06? It looks like the P01 in .40...would this be accurate? I don't see P06's at the local shops, but am looking to find one to check out.

I'd appreciate comments and information regarding this gun from anyone who has knowledge...can anyone help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The P-06 is the .40 cal P-01. Here is an unlimited sourse of information on the weapon for you

http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?board=8.0

RCG


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Recoilguy. I was turned onto this forum a few days ago and have been reading the threads. It does not appear to be a .40 that is owned by many...most seem to be opting for the P01 in 9. Are you familiar with this gun personally? With 9mm becoming a chore to find I'm thinking of adding a .40. I really like the way the P01 shoots and feels in the hand. I hope to check one out personally in the coming weeks if any of the local gun shops get one in.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for coming late to this discussion. I really, really like my P06. The rubber grips make this gun easier to shoot than my other semi-autos. It is very well built, feels secure in my hands, and is my favorite to shoot at the range. By far, it is one of the most underrated handguns (IMHO).


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

IMO, most all CZs are underrated. Excellent weapons at great prices. They are some of my favorite weapons, but these days my "collection" only consists of the ones I "need". If I had the money for extras, I would certainly have a few CZs in my safe.


----------

